# طريقة تصليح ملفات ال Windows XP التالفة



## THE GALILEAN (31 ديسمبر 2006)

طريقة كثير حلوة وتوفر تعب اعادة تنصيب ال Windows XP نتيجة لخراب ملفات النظام System Files
وهي عملية تصليح ملفات النظام اي نسخ ملفات جديدة من ديسك ال Windows XP على الملفات القديمة التالفة

1. Start
2. Run
3. sfc /scannow

طبعا عليك ان تدخل ديسك  ال Windows XP في ال CDROM لكي تبدأ عملية تصليح الملفات.

:dance:


----------



## Coptic Man (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*فعلا الطريقة دي جميلة وبتوفر كتير يا لايت بلو*

*شكرا لك*​


----------



## Michael (31 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لك والمضووع مكرر سابقا

افكار مع ال xp 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1076&highlight=/scannow

كيفيه اصلاح الاكس بى بدون ويندوز جديد 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2431&highlight=/scannow

معلومه مش هتنزل بعديها win xp 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2733&highlight=/scannow

معلومه رهيبه عن ويندوز اكس بى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2097&highlight=/scannow

اسرار xp الجز الثانى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1406&highlight=/scannow

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (31 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمة †
مهو صعب يا مايكل الواحد ينتبه ان الموضوع مكرر
الرب يباركك اخ Coptic Man
والرب يباركك اخ MichaelMagdy


----------



## Michael (31 ديسمبر 2006)

*ولا يهمك حبيبى 

مهمتى بالقسم دة فقط الانتباة الى تلك الامور

يعنى نزل مواضيعك المفيدة 

ورغم ان الموضوع مكرر الا ان نسبة لا باس بها دخلت بة وعقبت علية مثل كوبتك مان وغيرة

المهم العمل والافادة فيما بعد

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ليكو وربنا معاكوا


----------

